# Tube Frame Sickle Bar



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Put the Haban Sickle-Mo on my 1050. One of the drive belts was a little cut up and twisted but I decided to try it any way. It worked nice for a few minutes until the 40 something year old belt started to shred. Tried one of the local auto parts but didn't have anything close.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=1899>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here it is in the vertical position


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

S-W-E-E-T is all I can think of for that sickle bar!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good you just don't see anything like that anymore. Have you tried napa they have a large selection of belts.:thumbsup:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Nah, only tried one store. Being Sunday afternoon not many choices. Should be able to find something during the week.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

The sickle bar looks super. I have an area that’s about
400ft long x 7 ft wide behind a stand of willow trees 
that I end up weed whacking once a month. That sickle 
bar would make short work of it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

sixchows,
Are parts readily available for that for that sickle through places like Tractor Supply?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Argee
I don't really know. I only have it about two weeks and today was the first time I mounted it. The guy I bought if from ($106) sold me an extra box of 10 sickle sections for $5 and the tractor it was mounted on for $75 (not the tractor in these pics) As far as I know Haban is out of business but aside from the blades I don't think there should too many things that might need to be replaced. There are two belts, A short one that goes to a small pulley which attaches to the PTO shaft and a larger one opposite that which drives the sickle. I guess if I can't match a belt at an auto parts, I could try Tractor Supply.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Tractor supply has a good selection of 1/2" belts.


----------

